# What do you believe you are eating? What is food to you? Is it important?



## EquineOpus (Jun 29, 2012)

This is a crisis that is as great as climate change, aids or drought, flood and famine - as destructive as fire, as powerful as religion, and as thorough as war.

PLEASE. PLEASE.I implore you to watch this video and become more aware. It expires in 9 days. If you EAT - this relates to you.

Please......I'm begging you.

Food Inc. : Video : SBS Documentary


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

what crisis with food? be a bit more specific! i dont click links from strangers without a good description.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The video is not available to watch - maybe you could give a breakdown of what the author was trying to say?


----------



## EquineOpus (Jun 29, 2012)

Good point Faye. Its very tricky to describe.... their is so much information involved. I felt remiss keeping it to myself...

What is it about? This basically.

Commercialization with corruption within the governing bodies controlling food safety.... 

Industrialization to the point of removing the food out of the creation of food.

Closed doors on food production systems....

Animal cruelty.

Cruelty to our fellow human through deprivation of rights.

Unsustainable fragile systems providing the greater percentage of food.....

Greed ect.

This is becoming a world wide trend - this link takes you to a documentary on the American Food industry, but bear in mind, they are world wide leaders.

If you cant follow the link - perhaps you could try to google it. It really is very important information in the future of our economies, and our future as a race :?


----------



## EquineOpus (Jun 29, 2012)

Here is a bit more information on the film, I hope that this page is available in many countries 

Food, Inc. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I didn't watch the video or click the links, but I will add... there are very good reason why people like myself have become or are moving towards being small sustainable farms.
Many of us in the horse would agonize over what we feed our horses, yet give no thought to what is going into our own bodies, or the bodies of our children.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

EquineOpus said:


> Good point Faye. Its very tricky to describe.... their is so much information involved. I felt remiss keeping it to myself...
> 
> What is it about? This basically.
> *I can only try to break it down where I can and some points are not clear*
> ...


*My comments are in bold print as easiest way to try to respond to your statements*
*My usual point in these things is that unless the author is offering some realistic solutions to 'cure the ills' its a waste of time*
*We can all very easily pick faults in things - what we really need are ways to fix them*


----------



## EquineOpus (Jun 29, 2012)

So so true Lockwood!

That is exactly what I thought when I saw this film. I have been fortunate to be exposed to the food industry for many years, and I have not stopped learning things that scare me.

The frustrating thing about this film, is that it highlights issues, that will lead to problems sourcing food for our beloved equines.


----------



## EquineOpus (Jun 29, 2012)

I completely agree Jaydee.

I am not the Author however, but if you take the time to watch the film - you will find some very leading, useful answers, and solutions.

I totally agree - and I find it appalling when time and time again, organisations only point to problems. 

Problems change nothing........solutions are the only way to change.

Some problems are sad however....and some are dangerously scary that need more minds, moving towards ways to sway a change. In these cases, whatever it takes, is what needs to be done.

I am not going to go into solutions anymore than this, please be aware of where your food comes from - and exactly what it is you are putting into your body.

If this was the only action that was undertaken , then change would move faster than we could imagine.

Food safety is incredibly important, but only if those who deem food safe or not, are actually doing their job.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I read the book....and my eating habits haven't changed at all. I also read some really disgusting book about the horrors of fast food, and it just made me crave French fries. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Everyone needs to be aware of what they're eating and how it got to their plate. However, if people expect plentiful and inexpensive food, industrialized farming is the only way to achieve that.

If you want high dollar, questionable quality, and unreliable supplies, that's what you get if we were to go back to small farms. It's neither possible nor logical to go back to a feudal system setup and expect to be able to continue to feed the world's population. Even the smaller, family owned operations have become industrialized to a point.

I don't plan to grow a garden and do canning because I simply don't have that kind of time, but I do plan to raise my own chickens for eggs and meat, as well as raise a steer for beef. I figure I can do trades of meat and eggs with neighbors who grow veggies. People who live in cities and the suburbs don't have those options, unfortunately.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have chickens, turkeys, pigs and cows. I also have a small garden and happily take and can produce from those who have excess.

I am in the process of taking a few classes on gardening (growing orchards specifically) and plan on adding fruit/nut trees to my property. 

I think my family is healthier for my efforts and I certainly enjoy knowing what my food did or did not eat. I am not delusional nor do I live in crazytown.... if I am unable to reasonably grow or raise food items that we need/want, well that's what the grocery store is for. 

Considering the number of people that stop by and ask if my steers are for sale (or in a few cases, the gigantically pregnant "steers".... poor Maggie) as I 100% grass feed.... they must look awfully darn healthy and yummy and I certainly think they are!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Apologies - this is long
My concern with all these sort of (I'm sorry but I have to say it) scaremongering videos and books is that lack true perspective on the big picture
A huge amount of the worlds population live in countries where they struggle to produce field grown crops, fruit & veg at all never mind a diversity of them so they are very reliant on countries like the US to supply them - and that supply has to be affordable as many of these places are far from affluent.
Many countries still rely on a rural economy to sustain their income so they cant afford to have low yields or lose produce to a swarm of bugs or fungal disease. Have you ever seen how fast a few butterflies will produce enough caterpillars to totally wipe out a field of broccoli? If thats a farmers livelihood then how does he pay his bills? And that is nothing compared to what a hoard of locusts will do
I have seen farmers in the UK try to grow organic barley and give up within a few years as they eventually have more weeds than grain. Most organic farmers are small time and actually rely on surrounding farmers using herbicides to keep the numbers of weeds down. 
Organic farming is incredibly labour intensive - who wants that sort of work? Try weeding an acre of lettuce plants? Thats if they havent all been eaten by slugs or greenfly
The US has had an awful year of hay shortages and this could be worse if next year is a repeat. We need high yields of good quality grasses to meet demands - a field half full of weeds and low growth isnt going to do that.
I'm not saying it cant be done - but it isn't ever going to feed the world, we would soon be starving. And I'm not being dramatic here.
The US is actually behind most other countries in labelling standards and livestock recording - do people want more rules and regulation? I dont know the answer to that. I know some will say not and US livestock farmers are very opposed to having more paperwork.
Its not fair to blame governments for what happens in packaged food production units - having inspectors there 24/7 would be the only solution and thats going to cost someone somehow either directly in price increases or indirectly in taxes
Its also unfair to demonise Ag Chem companies and accuse governments of lack of control with them. 
It takes between 4 to 7 years to test and register a product for use on food crops depending on the country - the EU being the longest. If there is the slightest whiff of cancer or anything else it fails. Older products are being removed from the market all the time and most of the big companies are actively testing organic products - they are NOT against them but they have to work and be affordable at field scale. Most of them dont and fall in what they call the "muck & magic' category.
Most problems are a result of misuse by the people applying them
There are also many allowed applications in organic farming that have the potential to be harmful if misused - tests on organic land have produced evidence of higher than acceptable levels of copper, cadmium, chromium, lead, mercury, arsenic, selenium, zinc and molybdnenium. They can come from all sorts of sources such as the use of wood ash and even sewage
This is a link to a site that gives a list of permitted chemicals for use on organic produce
Permitted Chemicals List for Organic Farming
My husband & I both come from agricultural backgrounds and have first hand experience of arable, field scale veg & dairy. I am not anti-organic - I am just a realist
Just to add - how does anything the author says relate to 'our beloved equines?


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

We have a local organic farm. I always wondered who on earth bought from them as a dozen eggs were $5.50!!

Well, I now know.... nobody apparently. They are over $14 MILLION in debt, filed bankruptcy and closed. They slaughtered over 12 THOUSAND chickens as they could not feed them and are asking people to please donate feed for 4,000 more and are supposedly giving away 1,000 chickens. Supposedly because I have been calling them all morning (I lost chickens to the neighbor's dog, so I could take some) but nobody has a clue over there or will call me back.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

i think you need to read some history. Although our food supply systems arnt perfect, there have been HUGE improvements in the last hundred years due to government oversight. Food born illness and death is very rare. Compare that to what was going on a couple hundred years ago.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Delfi, as a foil to that, one my neighbors who has chickens sells her eggs for LESS than those in the grocery store. She gets more eggs than she can personally use, so passes them along to anyone who wants them. She could sell them for more, but she's not really trying to make money or claim that she's some sort of 'organic' chicken farmer.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Food, Inc. is an interesting movie. I am not moved to panic, but I am glad to hear some of this, as I am NOT connected to the food industry.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Delfi, as a foil to that, one my neighbors who has chickens sells her eggs for LESS than those in the grocery store. She gets more eggs than she can personally use, so passes them along to anyone who wants them. She could sell them for more, but she's not really trying to make money or claim that she's some sort of 'organic' chicken farmer.


Yup! I "give" my extras away (I say "give" as those who give me bags of chicken feed are first on my call list for extras). I attempted to sell them and people were all sorts of freaky about how store-eggs are better than ones that come from my chicken's butt (not sure where they think the store eggs come from!!).

I tried to donate them to the food bank but they told me no. :? Free-range chicken eggs aren't good enough for the needy.... they want store-bought white eggs!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Delfina said:


> ....... I attempted to sell them and people were all sorts of freaky about how store-eggs are better than ones that come from my chicken's butt (not sure where they think the store eggs come from!!).
> 
> I tried to donate them to the food bank but they told me no. :? Free-range chicken eggs aren't good enough for the needy.... they want store-bought white eggs!


:shock:
Wow. Around here people have no problem paying more for my brown and blue free range eggs (although not as much as the above mentioned dozen) and rave about how much better they taste. 
I even had a couple of sisters who would drive out from the big city once a month and buy 10 to 12 dozen at a time for all their family members.
And, even with 40 to 50 hens at that time, I never had enough left to to donate to the food bank.

I wonder if the food bank turned you down because of some weird ag. regulation? Thare are hardly an egg regs. here and we can sell up to 2000 dozen and still be considered a small farm with no permit needed.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I still dont have my chicken house/run so please refrain from making me jealous:lol:
I put any surplus veg and fruit I grow on a table at the end of my drive with an honesty box - it always goes and amazes me how honest people around here are too
Slightly different note on how much better things taste - well fresh picked will always taste better regardless of what it is or isnt sprayed with - however the horse yard I worked on for many years was also a working farm and they sold free range eggs which people would drive for miles to get, on frequent occasions if hens were not laying or we'd been hit by foxes my boss would go to a local battery hen farm and buy eggs from them and sell them as his own - very bad thing to do - but no one ever said they didnt taste as nice as usual.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Recent estimates are that about 8 million people die every year from starvation. Personally, I woud rather have less than perfect food than no food at all.

I'm not impressed. Scare mongering wackos are always wacked out about something. I managed to live through playing behind DDT fogging mosquito trucks when I was a kid, the Strontium 90 scare in the 50's in the midwest, and heaven knows what.

Sure, we need to watch what we eat - I certainly do, and take safety into consideration. But honestly - there is more poison in a greasy bacon cheeseburger and fries than any chemicals you will get in your food.

And there is no such thing as "organic" - at least not commercially practical. That is just the fantasy of middle aged hippies. If anything is exposed to free air or free water, it ain't organic. The only way to achieve organic is in a bubble with purified air, sterilized dirt, and sterilized water.

We should do what we can to minimize contaminated food - that is sort of a duh. But me...I'll take an average life expectancy of 74 with relatively good health over a life expectancy of 35 any day. I would rather not go back to the pre-industrialized era and spend half my time puking from spoiled food, sleeping with disease ridden vermin, watch my children die of smallpox and cholera, and having no medicine when I am sick and have to depend upon incarnations from a shaman...


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Faceman said:


> .......
> Sure, we need to watch what we eat - I certainly do, and take safety into consideration.
> But honestly - there is more poison in a greasy bacon cheeseburger and fries than any chemicals you will get in your food.
> 
> ...


While this may be true, depending on a person's view of what constitutes poisoning, at least when you eat that greasy bomb you sort of know what you are eating. Specially now that we know what pink slime is. 
But, when you are grabbing a gallon of milk at the store, how do you know which gallon came from rBST cows and which one didn't?
Or perhaps the box of "uber healthy" cereal with awesome high fiber.
Did that come from GMO or non-GMO?
How do you know?

For some of us, those answers matter. Particularly with the rise in how the food system is affecting children and their development these days.
As you know, when changes occur it can often take years for the results to be visible.

Again, I didn't watch the video and I'm sure I'm going off on my own tangent here, but more than likely the video isn't going to show me anything I haven't already seen or know.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Lockwood said:


> While this may be true, depending on a person's view of what constitutes poisoning, at least when you eat that greasy bomb you sort of know what you are eating. Specially now that we know what pink slime is.
> But, when you are grabbing a gallon of milk at the store, how do you know which gallon came from rBST cows and which one didn't?
> Or perhaps the box of "uber healthy" cereal with awesome high fiber.
> Did that come from GMO or non-GMO?
> ...


I define poison as sometehing that will kill you or make you sick. Look up the sickness and death numbers due to obesity and conditions such as heart disease, high blood pressure, and diabetes that are related to obesity. 

I realize that two wrongs don't make a right, and if something is bad it is bad whether something else is worse or not, but honestly - we have become a nation of obese, sedentary, unhealthy, pill popping people...we can do a lot more ourselves to live longer healthier lives than looking to food corporations for some sort of conspiracy.

I am speaking in generalities of course - many people do take care of themselves. But the bulk of society certainly does not. And I am as concerned about the food I eat as anyone - I read ingredients, look at expiration dates, rarely eat leftovers, eat out very seldom, and am very careful overall - it is a habit from many years of eating "clean" as a bodybuilder. I wish we could be better informed about what is in the food we eat, but I just dont think what is in the food we eat is as high a priority as what type of food we eat, and what other chemicals we dump in our body voluntarily...


----------



## EquineOpus (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah. I must admit I'm really at all impressed with organic myself. I feel in many ways ,organic kind of has a nice theory - but the practice and principle is short sighted and unsustainable.

If the world went down the current path of organic principle - their would be a definite food crisis, and within a very short time - and a massive production issue. There are too many grey area's within the organic movement.

Can I ask however how many of you have watched this film? or are actually aware of the issues it specifically presents? I haven't read anyone mention the impact that behavior such at the exhibited by Monsato, or express an opinion on it? Please correct me if I am wrong.

Someone suggested that I read up on food history. I have, and I am well versed on the stages that food production, and consumer trend has moved through, as well as the reactive principles that are developed in response.

I suppose I am looking at the future when I express my worries - Sure, things may have SOME benefits now, but as the majority of the control is placed in the hands of the few, that is what worries me.

In regard to poor performing, or low socio economic, 'third world' economies being based of food production provided from USA ect......please, don't kid yourself into thinking these 'Parent' countries do them any favors....

The biggest impact behind economies struggling to feed themselves beyond internal politics, and climatic issues comes from fragile economies that are dependent, and at the mercy of the global market. The global market has driven down the value of food, through the industrialization of production, that leaves a situation where they simply CANNOT afford to even eat the food that they produce themselves.

I'm not suggesting everyone gets out, and puts in a vege garden, or has a few meat birds - heck, I personally know a large group of people that would starve if this was the only way they were to feed themselves, I'm talking about supporting a sustainable food system through spending money on what actually helps, not harms.

This film isn't scaremongering, its fact. Personally, I don't believe their is anything such as scaremongering. Their are lies, and then their are truths.

In regards to the topic of food safety, I do not believe in alot of what has been said in the film - and I have little faith in the modern systems provided as "answers" I don't believe in the short sighted over sanitation of food control, as in many cases if food is produced in a health way, their are less problems. What I DO believe however, in honesty and transparency in those that lay down the legislation, and decide what can, and cannot be done.

This isn't a small issue with neat, tidy, pleasant answers. It's not a case of, close you eyes and rip the bandaid off. And the consequences will be greater than a small splinter.

Those of you who have a vege garden, who save seeds and grow things from cuttings......do you know that you are actually breaking the law in 95% of the case? 

Its is RARE to find a seed, or a plant with genetics that are not, quite literally 'owned' by someone else. A company that has the rights to these genetics. Technically, you should be paying royalties to the company that owns the genetics for your tomato plant every time you eat the food. These laws are being implemented in many countries already, with similar techniques to Monsanto. This is another reason why people cannot afford to feed themselves in many cases. What Monsanto is doing is not new or special...they are just more brash, and more confident about it.

Technically, if you are caught with seed, on your property - that Monsanto has the genetic license to, you are stealing. 

Recently, within the first season of GM canola being allowed in Western Australia an organic farmer within our state lost his Organic license, as his neighbor cropped with GM canola. This canola contaminated his crops, and not only did he loose his Organic certification that he had spend thousands on over the years, and 20 years working towards - he was 'fined, billed, and hunted for the royalties from Monsanto, for the having unlicensed seed on his property.

That same season saw a truck roll over on a busy hwy. this truck was also carrying GM canola. The biohazard protocols needed to control this spill were beyond the joke, but you can later see WHY they did so. Seasons later, the road verge that is sprayed, burnt, and the verge literally dug out grows this canola. The property that is alongside the verge has been notified that It may at some point be expected to pay royalties for having canola seed that is carrying patented genetics.

These farmers do not use GM canola, and have had no desire to.

I'm sorry, their is very little way to look at that other than comparing to laws where a person who is raped, is then punished for having been so.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, I did not watch the videos. However, whenever I read some "oh no" article about any industry that paints the US as at the root of all evil, I pretty much turn off. Why is China rarely ever mentioned in these "sky is falling" sort of things? If it is in this particular instance- my bad, but let me guess...the US is primarily mentioned. 

I think organic is great in the US for several reasons, cottage industries (US jobs), and range fed (animal friendly) - to name a few. BUT, in China "organic" would take on a whole new meaning as they use human "manure" for fertilizer.

It takes me forever to go grocery shopping b/c I have to read each label to see where it was manufactured - for pet food, too. Or, call the manufacture and ask. I think food from China is _extremely_ scarey. What is really bad is the fact that is hard to say if one or more raw materials came from China when the label says it was manufactured in the US (such as happened w deadly dog food several years back).


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Missy May said:


> I think food from China is _extremely_ scarey. What is really bad is the fact that is hard to say if one or more raw materials came from China when the label says it was manufactured in the US (such as happened w deadly dog food several years back).


Did you know according to Federal Regulations for something to be Labeled Made in the USA it only requires 51% of the ingredients to be actually Made in the USA and 49% of the ingredients can be from a foreign source?

Food for thought (pun intended) :wink:

.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Faceman said:


> .......
> I am speaking in generalities of course - many people do take care of themselves. But the bulk of society certainly does not. And I am as concerned about the food I eat as anyone - I read ingredients, look at expiration dates, rarely eat leftovers, eat out very seldom, and am very careful overall - it is a habit from many years of eating "clean" as a bodybuilder. I wish we could be better informed about what is in the food we eat, but I just dont think what is in the food we eat is as high a priority as what type of food we eat, and what other chemicals we dump in our body voluntarily...


I wish more people did pay attention. 
It is a good start towards living healthier and unfortunately the general attitude of "instant everything" permeates the way we eat as a nation.
Since I don't dump chemicals into my body, save for caffeine in my coffee, I can focus more on what is actually in my food. 

My family eats very healthy as I have a large garden which is in production from March until November each year, a small orchard, free range hens, dairy goats, and I either raise my poultry or buy from a farming friend who raises hers like I taught her and I buy her grass fed beef too.
I know the feed mill where the feeds come from as well as where the grains come from to make the feeds. The bugs my chickens snack on have not been touched by pesticides and from the day I set foot on my soil, herbicides have not been used.
I know the previous owners and what they did and didn't do with the property for ther last 50 years too.

When I lived in the city I made the best choices I could and was as informed as "city folk" could be. I knew what was in my food. 




EquineOpus said:


> ....... I haven't read anyone mention the impact that behavior such at the exhibited by Monsato, or express an opinion on it? Please correct me if I am wrong.


I'll refrain from expressing my views and opinions on Monsanto as this is a public forum where strong verbage is frowned upon. :wink:
Suffice to say, they are not on my "like" list and I'll happily tell them to kiss my lily white... well, you know.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

My husband and I have watched Food Inc. We live on an organic ranch with grass fed beef, free range chickens and grow our own eggs. The movie is enlightening and disturbing. We watched it at my in-laws request. They own and run the farm, it is their life and business. 
I also try to do my own garden in the growing season.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> Did you know according to Federal Regulations for something to be Labeled Made in the USA it only requires 51% of the ingredients to be actually Made in the USA and 49% of the ingredients can be from a foreign source?
> 
> Food for thought (pun intended) :wink:
> 
> .


Thanks for that happy thought. Really - thank you so much, as I was needing to diet ANYWAY!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Lockwood said:


> I wish more people did pay attention.
> It is a good start towards living healthier and unfortunately the general attitude of "instant everything" permeates the way we eat as a nation.
> Since I don't dump chemicals into my body, save for caffeine in my coffee, I can focus more on what is actually in my food.
> 
> ...


Your opinion of Monsanto is about the same as my opinion about fracking, because my ranch is in the middle of a huge natural gas play in which they are using fracking for extraction. I never use pesticides either, except for inside the house, and am careful about permitting any toxic chemicals from getting into my pasture (aside from deworming chemicals). But no matter how careful I am I know darn well the water tables around my ranch are contaminated, which really pi$$es me off...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

EquineOpus said:


> Those of you who have a vege garden, who save seeds and grow things from cuttings......do you know that you are actually breaking the law in 95% of the case?
> 
> Its is RARE to find a seed, or a plant with genetics that are not, quite literally 'owned' by someone else. A company that has the rights to these genetics. Technically, you should be paying royalties to the company that owns the genetics for your tomato plant every time you eat the food. These laws are being implemented in many countries already, with similar techniques to Monsanto. This is another reason why people cannot afford to feed themselves in many cases. What Monsanto is doing is not new or special...they are just more brash, and more confident about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

jaydee said:


> I also cant find anything that says that anyone has ever been fined for using seeds from a plant they grew from purchased seeds to grow new plants from or from taking cuttings from their own plants or anyone elses with permission from them. People have been doing this for centuries


It would be difficult to enforce such a law. Except for those genetically engineered plants that are also designed not to produce seeds or to produce sterile seeds, all plants are going to drop seeds and you will get "volunteers" the following year. Furthermore, If you buy the seeds, they become your personal property - at least in this country I doubt if any court in the land would convict someone that harvests seeds from their own personal property - patent or no patent. That would be like being able to be prosecuted for breeding your colt that you purchased from a top breeder...


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Ohhh don't get me started!

First off I can't stand the government, large food corps, large farmers, and all the chains that make them possible. I do recognize the need for these things but give me a break. I have family on the Mississippi who get a check each year NOT to farm their naturally rich land. The entire ethanol debacle makes me want to pull my hair out. The lobbyists in DC from the ag industry and the USDA... They can all kiss mine too Lockwood!

We are a bunch of sick hypocrites taking good food out of the market to fuel and break down our vehicles, we are sending billions upon billions of aid to rank gov's and then manipulating our market, and suppressing our food supply. We make healthy, disease resistant, beneficial crops illegal and support ones that are not AND import billions of dollars of said crops from other countries. I understand the need for pesticides and fertilizers, but there are other options and farms that are making headway despite the bureaucracy in DC. We allow important crops to become so genetically modified that they are no longer a fraction of what they used to be and now are virtually poisonous to our systems. WHAT GIVES!

My FIL is a former USDA inspector... He will not touch chicken. I used to live across the street from a chicken plant, I too will not touch mass commercially raised poultry. If I could only tell you the tales from the inside, you would be sick. But it's ok, it's safe, nothing to worry about here... 

I too am an ingredient junkie. The amount of sugar and salt pumped into almost EVERY product makes me want to scream. Sugar feeds cancer. Period end of story. Salt causes hypertension, high blood pressure, yet you can hardly find a meat product sold without it being in a "solution".... But that's safe! Go ahead, eat it.

I am trying to do my best to feed our family. We organic garden, our red meat is 80% hunted venison, fish from fresh spring fed ponds, raise our own eggs and the hens are 80% free range fed, and I am aspiring to do more. Whoever says people in urban areas can't supply their own food themselves is wrong. When I lived in a DT apartment I raised three egg hens inside. I grew sprouts and micro greens, and shopped small local organic farmers. It would surprise people how little work and effort it takes to put a fresh safe meal on the table. 

I have more to do but at least I am trying.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If someone manufactures it, I don't eat it. I try to stick with frozen veggies if my garden doesn't produce enough. Fruits scare me as one summer I worked in an orchard and our hands often needed washing because of the pesticides used. More and more I am getting into fermented foods and beverages for their probiotics. For everything that sickens the system we have to help it as best we can.


----------



## EquineOpus (Jun 29, 2012)

I think you will find Jaydee that the general worry people have with GM Canola is exactly what you pointed out, that this crop is RESISTENT to a safe, readily available chemical. Glyphosate. Its not that it is, GM, it is what GM enables in that plant.

So to control it, it requires the use of highly toxic, resistant chemical.

The issue people have with GM canola, is Monsanto's behavior, at feel thing have the RIGHTS to take away common freedoms.

I don't support organic - I think it is illogical. But this man should NOT have had to experience the consequences of his neighbor choices.

In regards to you feeling 'suspicious'...

I'm really not sure what you were getting at their? :? What are you feeling suspicious about? If you think are feeling suspicious that I have an invested interests in what I am talking about......well heck! I do. As I eat :lol:

I'm not focusing any of this specifically towards Monsanto, portions of this video do. I'm talking about basic rights for a human to eat. I don't want to get to a stage where the Vege garden I have, and collect seed from will be illegal - and by maintaining this opportunity, I will have to sign up to a Royalties payment.

These law governing genetic ownership of common food plants EXSIST. For these law to be passed, a good number of powerful people deemed it acceptable. All it takes is Greed in the right place, at the right time where the Law supports the behavior......at this stage - we are just waiting for greed.

It doesn't matter anyway Jaydee - I don't want to change you. You can eat, and theirfore support whatever you want.

But for those who choose to see forward, and want to make changes - this will expose them to a step further towards reality.

Farmers don't enter into farming to be a part of a non for profit club, they do it to survive.

At this point, their is very little left that they can to to actually get ahead.

Less Farmers = less food.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

To be honest, I don't have a lot of issues with large-scale farming, so long as it isn't of the battery type. Modifying crops (genetically or otherwise) to increase quality and quantity of produce has been done for thousands of years and, while of course there is some negative impact, these quantities are required to provide for a population of 7 billion.

I do, however, have a few issues with the way that food is treated today:

1) I am greatly upset by the wastefulness I see on a daily basis, when there are millions of people in the world who are going hungry (and not just in third world countries either). The scale and efficiency of modern food production should have all but eradicated famine but unfortunately it hasn't.

2) On a related point, I dislike the idea of GM not for the dangers that people fear but because it will almost certainly result in large corporations patenting produce so that no one else can produce it, allowing them to control the market and driving up food prices, much like what has happened in the pharmaceutical industry. It's bad enough that many fruits and vegetables are now produced that are deliberately infertile.

3) Corporations are, by nature, very shortsighted, and I am concerned that a basic necessity such as food would be controlled by a small monopoly of companies that are often more interested in the bottom line in the next quarterly report than the long-term effects of what they do (despite the fact that these effects will have negative impact on their share price in the future - see overfishing).

4) The fact that decent food (fresh fruit, vegetables and meat) are becoming increasingly more difficult to afford for low-income families, while heavily processed, unhealthy fast foods are still affordable - driving a new form of malnutrition in the developed world that doesn't involve skeletal kids but plump, diabetic and seriously undernourished (in all the important areas) children. It is ridiculous that we can produce salty, sugary, fatty processed foods, plate them up and serve them in a diner and charge less than what it costs to buy a bit of meat and some veg to cook a meal at home.

5) The fact that many in the current generation of kids don't actually know where most foods come from, and some don't even know what they're called. This can be easily rectified through the education system - allowing kids to go home and educate their parents.

So basically, my solutions:
- More diversification of the food market - prevention of mergers that reduce competition, for a start.
- Strict limits on the price of certain "essential" foodstuffs (bread, milk and simple greens such as lettuce, spinach and legumes being the highest)
- Better education around agriculture and food in schools. Everyone should know how to cook cheap, healthy family meals.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> 4) The fact that decent food (fresh fruit, vegetables and meat) are becoming increasingly more difficult to afford for low-income families, while heavily processed, unhealthy fast foods are still affordable - driving a new form of malnutrition in the developed world that doesn't involve skeletal kids but plump, diabetic and seriously undernourished (in all the important areas) children. It is ridiculous that we can produce salty, sugary, fatty processed foods, plate them up and serve them in a diner and charge less than what it costs to buy a bit of meat and some veg to cook a meal at home.
> 
> 5) The fact that many in the current generation of kids don't actually know where most foods come from, and some don't even know what they're called. This can be easily rectified through the education system - allowing kids to go home and educate their parents.


LIKE
Very much!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

EquineOpus said:


> I think you will find Jaydee that the general worry people have with GM Canola is exactly what you pointed out, that this crop is RESISTENT to a safe, readily available chemical. Glyphosate. Its not that it is, GM, it is what GM enables in that plant.
> 
> So to control it, it requires the use of highly toxic, resistant chemical.
> 
> ...


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

1 - I prefer preservatives to botulism.

2 - Been eating chicken for over 50 years. Other than a big gut, it doesn't seem to have harmed me much. I try to remember what the Taiwanese used to tell my Mom when we lived there and she had to eat native food...don't ask, don't think, just eat.

3 - It is entirely possible for the poor to eat healthy in the US, if they want to. You can buy dried beans and rice and cook your own, as I did when I didn't have money. No one forces someone on food stamps to stuff themselves into gross obesity. The last woman I saw using food stamps in the store bare fit in the checkout lane. Her teen son didn't - he had to go around. And for the record, there were no dried beans in their basket, although the store had them and they are cheap. Lots of ice cream, though...

4 - At a time obesity is rampant in the US, access to food isn't the problem. People stuffing their faces with stuff they like and not moving much is the problem. My belly isn't the fault of US agriculture. I eat too many chips, too much pizza, and have a fondness for ice cream. I gain weight because of *ME*, not because of Big Business.

5 - I've lived in places like the Philippines and Afghanistan. I don't envy the average person in either country their food choices...

6 - Everyone has enough time to cook using a crock pot. Scrambling some eggs and tossing in rice doesn't take much time, either. Frozen veggies cook fast. Soaking beans for 24 hours doesn't require more than a couple of minutes of actual effort. People eat fast food from laziness, not from lack of time.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Guess I'll add that I gained weight after I hurt my back because I kept eating as if I was still running 5 miles/day. My waistline cannot be blamed on 'pink slime' or Tyson chicken...


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

The problem with every company pursuing yield over everything, is that the amount of vitamins/minerals per acre hasn't changed, so you get 1/10 the nutrition in every cob of corn. Also, the pesticide they use has to be stronger each year as bugs become immune- what happens once we can't make it any stronger? If the GMO spreads so easily, then how will any heirloom varieties survive?

All but the last of those questions were asked in my Biology class last year. 

I don't know if it was because I watched one too many Doomsday preppers, or my natural paranoia, but my 'end game' is to have a virtually self- sufficient farm, maybe selling a few things here and there to support animal rescues.

Fast food isn't jsut because people are lazy- they don't know how to cook. I'm in a 'healthy cooking' class at school, and there are 5 groups. only 3 were able to make a simple recipie without any issues. about 10 people didn't know what zuccini were, and 3 didn't know what flour was. Half the class didn't know how to make a baked potato. almost 3/4 didn't know how to grate cheese. I could go on. And these are high school students.


----------

